
Curious About Consciousness? Ask the Self-Aware Machines - theafh
https://www.quantamagazine.org/hod-lipson-is-building-self-aware-robots-20190711/
======
stochastimus
Here’s the tl;dr and it’s awesome:

“A system that can simulate itself is to some degree self-aware... We said,
“Let’s take all that infrastructure that people have made to help robots learn
about the world, and we’re going to turn it inside, on itself.””

